# Frage zu UML-Sequenzdiagramm



## gregorweber (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mal ein wenig mit UML rumgespielt. Versuche mich gerade an Sequenzdiagrammen. Als Beispiel dient mir die Erstellung eines Formulars. Im Anhang dazu ein Beispiel und dazu dann auch ein, zwei Fragen.

Was ist falsch an meinem Diagramm?
Wie kann ich Schleifen darstellen (loop)?
Die add...()-Methoden verlangen eigentlich Eingabe vom Anwender. Muss ich da zum Anwender eine Message schicken oder so wie ich das gelöst habe? Meine Lösung würde ein Pop-Up beinhalten, das die Daten abfragt.
So das war es erstmal. Mehr Fragen später.
Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung.
mfg Gregor


----------



## matdacat (13. Juni 2005)

Ganz schnell eine erste Korrektur: Oben in den Kästchen sollten Objekte stehen, Anfang und Ende sind aber keine - nehme ich an. Ansonsten wären mehr Informationen zu dem Ablauf, den du abbilden willst, hilfreich.


----------

